# Me, my boy and a stolen car UPDATE...Scary



## Jac-in-a-Box

Shitiest weekend for a long time. 
All starts when my 19 year old son phones on Saturday night and tells me his car has been stolen from Dundee City center and can he be collected from the police station.

Arrive at police station and bring the kid home, he's close to tears and utterly devastated. Stupidly has left his wallet with bank card and driving license in the car as well.

Spends around 3 hrs with his Dad travelling around some of less desirable parts of Dundee until 2am, quick sleep and it's off to look around again at 8am.

Back home and prints off a dozen pics of his car to give to the police - met with a total lack off interest, can't find the details given to them last night and tell him that their priority for the day is policing a football match. Couldn't think off a less appropiate thing to say, and hardly likely to improve the police's standing amongst the youngsters

Sadly, he's trying to estimate the cost of it all, still to pay the balance of his insurance and bank loan. The small fortune he's spent on it and no doubt a battle with his insurers to get a reasonable settlement.

On top of all this is the fitting an expensive so called reputable make of alarm and immobiliser hasn't prevented the local pond life making off with it.

Thieving little tw*ts have no idea of how much pain and distress they can cause.
Police have done little to improve the feeling helplesness either.

And it's Monday tomorrow as well :'(

Jackie x

Edited to include description

Ford Escort RS Turbo Â Reg F823 MTW Â Red

New 17" Ripspeed Black Chrome Â 8 spoke Wheels and Â BF Goodrich Tyres

Remote I know, but if anyone in NE Scotland spots it....let us know please.


----------



## davidg

Sorry ,have any of the car keys gone missing, lost , stolen


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Hi D & J, 
Still got the keys and fobs, keys didn't leave his person.
Only left unattended for 2 1/2 hrs. 

Jx


----------



## davidg

Hi D & J
Any signs of broken glass?
Maybe a tow /low loader job
D


----------



## aycer

Sorry to hear this. What about posting a pic and/or details of car. You never know.......


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Found a screwdriver near to where his car was parked - no broken glass.
Given to the police.

Son thinks it is possible it was a towaway job, seems certain that the immobiliser would be difficult to beat.

Also discovered that visitors to his workplace had been asking questions about his car Â :-/ 
Somehow have feeling that it will be broken up - so much new stuff on the car - wheels, tyres, brakes, suspension, intercooler and engine.

Dave is off tomorrow to see if he can get any CCTV footage from an industrial unit - has a camera that may have seen what's gone on.
I'll bet he beats the local constabulary to it 

Jx


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

> Sorry to hear this. What about posting a pic and/or details of car. You never know.......


Worth a try, he's posted details on a couple of Ford sites - seemed helpful.

Details on my first post, no idea how to post a pic on here, had to ask D.I.R.Y to do mine :-[

Jx


----------



## Guy

You have my sincere sympathy. I have had 2 cars stolen and 1 moved as a prank. I know the feeling your son has and no matter how bad you feel he will feel worse. Be gentle with him.

The Police don't care two hoots and will not look for your motor. They will wait until someone rings in to say there is an abandoned car somewhere then, when (or if) they can be bothered to make checks using the registration number will find it has been reported stolen.

I found the first car that had been stolen from me by doing what you did, driving round and looking around back streets and found it about 12hrs after it had been reported. The insurance then sent a chap round to question me because they thought I had reported it stolen as a fraudulent claim. I was not best pleased then and still remember it many years later.

I hope it is worth having when you get it back. After repairs to both the stolen ones I sold them, they didn't feel like mine any more.


----------



## aycer

Sorry Jackie,
Somehow missed the bit at the bottom :-[


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Thanks Guy, I'd say there's a lot of anger at the moment between son and Dad, it will pass.
The daft, or sad thing is Dave had told him to be careful about where he was going to park his car that night...well he wasn't and the outcome is painful

Your comments on insurance and assessors are an area that I know is going to cause grief, pretty much the reaction of the police (apparently) was one of disbelief when he told them it was alarmed and immobilised 

Fortunately he has pile of recent reciepts far in excess of the value of the car which I would hope demonstrate that it's not an insurance job.
Also one camera nearby may shed a some light on what happened.

Jx


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

> Sorry Jackie,
> Somehow missed the bit at the bottom


Nothing to be sorry for Aycer 
I edited my original post in response to your suggestion that I post details of the car.

It's me causing confusion :

J x


----------



## UK225

Really to sorry to hear this Jackie 

I hope the insurance pay your lad what its worth if its not recovered.


----------



## ANT

Gutted for your son! Hope you get the car back!!
ANT


----------



## teucer2000

Awful news - I sure hope he kept the insurance company informed of all those mods though. :-[


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Just like to pass on my gutted-ness to to you and your lad.

Fingers crossed for the tape and swift return of his pride and joy :-/


----------



## vlastan

It is bad to have your car stolen. But I do hope that the modifications were listed with the insurance so they can pay for them too. Otherwise, he will be gettting a few hudrend for this old car.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

> I sure hope he kept the insurance company informed of all those mods though.





> It is bad to have your car stolen. But I do hope that the modifications were listed with the insurance so they can pay for them too.


Yes, everything has been notified - thank goodness!

Not a lot of luck with the CCTV. First camera just about covered the area, sadly because the tape was a "loop" it looks as though the crucial couple of hours are not available.
May get some luck with Tay Road Bridge CCTV system, if it has gone over the river might find out if it has been towed away.

Really don't think there is much chance of recovering his car in one piece now, probably in some back street garage getting broken up.

Been out delivering pictures to local police stations, even grabbed the postie and gave him some pics - going to pass them out to his colleagues Â - who knows something may turn up.

Thanks for all the messages of support, appreciated by all Â  Just heart wrenching to see the pained look on his face; it's that Mum "thing" 

Jx and my "boy"


----------



## John C

Jackie,

I'll keep any eye out down here in Edinburgh, long shot I know but never the less......

I remember having an Astra GTE at that age and although only worth Â£3000 and was 6 years old at the time it was my first 'Sports' car. I was totally gutted when it was keyed, let alone stolen - Pass on my sympathy!

John


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

> I'll keep any eye out down here in Edinburgh, long shot I know but never the less......


Thanks John 

J x


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire

Jackie,

Sad news in the least. Sounds like a tow away job to me.

What immobiliser was fitted?

All Thatcham Cat 1 Immobilisers are damn near impossible to break through nowadays so as the car was fairly easy to break into (being the MY it is) I'd imagine that's what happened.

I've had a shite weekend re: cars and have convinced myself to look on the bright side ie: At least he wasn;t walking back to the car when said gippo thieving b*stards were breaking into it.

Stu


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Stu,

Alarm and immobiliser are made by Clifford, can't help but think the money would have been better spent on a Tracker. Alarm etc was mandatory for insurance.



> At least he wasn;t walking back to the car when said gippo thieving b*stards were breaking into it.


Not sure about that; there were 4 of them out for a game of snooker. 
All "armed" with snooker cues - I'm sure the thieving b*****s would have regretted choosing his car.

J x


----------



## SaulTTR

Sorry to hear this  Can't you have anything nowadays without some bastard scumbag wanting to ruin it for you [smiley=furious3.gif] Hope things work out for your lad 

saul.


----------



## jdn

Also sorry to hear about this. Â What is really annoying is the lack of police interest. Â Similar thing happened to me years back... 
(Jackie - don't read on as it is not exactly heartwarming! - and apologies for hijacking your thread)

Parked at a pub / hotel in my (then) pride and joy (Ok it was a modded white 1.4 Fiesta Sport but I liked it), and deliberately chose a spot in front of the CCTV. Â Applied steering wheel lock and alarm = Â .

Returned 6 hours later and car not there. Foolishly assumed had been towed for illegal parking. Â Went into hotel bar - where there is a CCTV screen and asked. Â 'We don't tow cars here mate' was the reply. Â Started to get worried now = ???. Â Barman rewinds tape - car 'suddenly' appears on fast rewind. Â Watch tape to see a youth break the door lock, kill the alarm, remove steering lock, then drive off. Â Took around 4 minutes, alarm sounding for one minute. Â Three people walk past car while this is going on. Â Bar staff never watch the screen (he admitted this, and can't say I am suprised).

Call police. Â They turn up after 2 hours, watch video, tell me they recognise the kid by his clothes but as his face is not seen cannot go after him. Â Are not prepared to do any more but say they will 'keep an eye out' for the car.

One week later...

Phone call at 6am - 'It's the police here' = Â . Â We have found your car = Â . 'What is it like' I ask. Â Well, they have had the wheels off and it looks like it has been slept in, but otherwise it is fine. Â Give me the address.

2 hours later: Â prise a mate out of bed to drive me round to car. Â Find the car with:

All 4 wheels gone, resting on discs. Â Most of engine gone. Â 1 Seat, most of dashboard, rear tailgate gone. Â All glass smashed. Â Alll lights smashed. Â Rear seats wrecked = Â :'(.

Whilst standing despondently a woman comes out of the house opposite and asks 'is that your car then?' (resist smarmy comeback) and affirm it is. Â 'Oh, I have been watching the local kids smash that up all week' = Â . Â 'Did you not think to call the police?' I ask. No intelligent reply received.

Drive home. Â 200 yards up the road a chap is 'doing up' his white fiesta!

Call Police to complain. Â Told the cops that night probably just shone a torch in the car from a distance. Â Expressed discontent.

2 days later: Â Police call again. Â 'When are you going to move your car sir? - it is illegally parked' = Â . Â Explain difficulty driving car. Â Told I will be fined Â£60 per day it is there. Â End up paying Â£150 for an RAC flatbed to tow it home = Â .

Eventually...

Car gets written off (No **** Sherlock). Â 3 month delay from insurance company as they want a loss adjuster to review the case (and bascially see if they can squirm out of it). Â Finally get cheque through 6 months after car stolen.

Buy a 1.0L Polo, premium goes up by over Â£1000 = Â :

Still, it's only a car eh?


----------



## Rhod_TT

Bad news Jackie but it's a sad fact that this will happen to us all at some point.

This stuff happens all the time and we take it lying down. I think we should all get together (with all those other peaved/exploited motorists) and do something about the police force/road laws/insurance companies/govenment policies that mean motorists get the roughest time of it all.

My windscreen got smashed, sunroof folded in and wingmirror broken all through vandalism only last week.

It's a $hit world we're living in.

Rhod


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

JDN, being a realist it's more or less what we are expecting - grim.

Lack of police activity was really disappointing, tho' that's changed slightly.
Son recieved his crime report letter, given the ref No for insurance and a police contact. Rightly, he contacted the named officer to see what progress had been made...told that officer was and will remain on sick leave...

It seems the attitude of the police is to get a crime number out and the victim will be happy to sort it out
with insurance company. The police then "tidy" away the paperwork

Time for Dave to get involved, 2 phone calls and 1 fax... within 20 mins 2 police arrived at the house, unaware of the all the pics son had given in on Sunday, hadn't reviewed the CCTV film on a nearby retail unit nor the CCTV of the road toll bridge, hadn't visited the location of the theft...basically nothing at all.
So the crucial few hours were the car may have been recovered had been squandered.

The good parts.... a Scottish daily paper gave an excellent account of the theft, big pic of car; great exposure and like nothing I have seen before for a car theft!

Sons posting's on "cruise forums" in Scotland and 2 other Ford forums, together with giving pics to the Dundee postie's are throwing up 2 names and a certain area of Dundee.
Also offered a reward, be interesting to see how cheaply the pond life will sell their "mates" for.
Now pressuring the police to act on this info...a little ray of light I guess.

Insurance seems to be relatively painless, appears son had the sense to arrange an agreed value clause for the car when he took the policy out...though he would rather have the car back.

There are certainly lessons here for me, much more aware of where I park - looking for conspicuous areas with CCTV coverage and started using my Disclock...sat in the boot for months and never used.

Rhod, I know exactly what you're saying. I think if my son confirms the names involved as having had some part in this - I just don't think he or others who have been in a similar situation will do nothing, it seems the thieves here can operate with impunity.
There appears to be an established core of car thieves in Dundee, the problem is getting the authorities to acknowledge what seems to be common knowledge Â 

Jx


----------



## Marque

Please accept my sympathies, afraid though it will not help the situation. There is only 1 way to proof up the car (Tracker + Navtrac + i-Mob) & that little lot is 3k fitted...Unrealistic to have every car with that little lot fitted...

But since police seem intransigent a polite call to the Chief Constable to escalate the public perception of their interest let alone their performance?

Hope situation improves soon....
Regards
M


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

For those interested here's the latest...and there maybe lessons for us all in here.

Had a visit from the Auto crime unit of Dundee police today. Working on information recieved (by us and the police) as a result of considerable exposure of the theft in papers, local radio, internet and legging it around likely areas that the car may be hidden...his worst fears are soon to be reality.

The group of names we gathered as the likely suspects, have been confirmed as those involved - but without sufficient evidence to act on.

What we've been told:
The car was seen being towed by a Fiesta out the car park and then pushed by the same car into a garage about 100yds away with the alarm sounding.
the alarm and immobiliser where then defeated.
The car was driven to an area in Dundee known to the police to be stripped (no address)
The wheels have been repainted (a crude attempt to disguise) and sold for Â£140...new 8 weeks ago for Â£800
The people responsible have been openly bragging about it
Buyers are being sought for a new supension kit, Koni's and Eibachs - not even a week old.
The people involved were implicated in the theft of a similar car a year ago...insufficient evidence to prosecute.
His new engine is earmarked for a transplant into another car...reg No for that car is known.

Give it a few more days and we will hear that the shell has been found burnt out with no chance of gaining any forensic evidence.

Though the police have names, they cannot gain warrants to search on what is essentially hearsay evidence.

Having provided the police with 3 A4 sheets detailing how he could reasonably identify most of the high value parts, we have been assured they will act on any info' that parts are being used on another car. If ID'd as his, the car will be impounded and arrangements made with insurers to recover them.

Despite failing to take the theft seriously at the start, the police appear to be making a determined effort.
Apparently the CC was not happy with the exposure the theft recieved and he is looking for a result...not the one the kid wants sadly - he will not see the car again, at least not the way he remembered it.

Fault is not a word I want to use, but if he thought about were he was parking a little more he wouldn't be in this situation. He relied too much on his alarm and immobiliser...FFS they towed it away, people saw it and didn't bother....in a City Centre on a Saturday night at it's busiest!!
Fit a tracking device.

Use a visible form of deterrent...I was driving around with an unused disclok in my boot.

Make sure the police take you seriously, as soon as the police found out he had a "decent" alarm he was made to feel that he was pulling " a fast one" It took nearly 3 days for the police to get of their backend and do something...3 days too late.

Sad tale all round, the police seem to be hindered by "human rights" issues...apparently a warrant is needed to enter any place if it's under suspicion, they may be working within the law...fairly certain the victims here will not be.

Now I have the joyous task of breaking the news in a couple of hours 

Jackie x


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Jackie

Gutted 

please pas son my condolences to your lad


----------



## davidg

So sorry :x :x 
what more can i say !


----------



## SaulTTR

Sorry to here this, condolences to your boy :evil:

Saul.


----------



## jgoodman00

> I just don't think he or others who have been in a similar situation will do nothing, it seems the thieves here can operate with impunity.


Unfortunately I think this is true. With the combination of a pointless government & the EU, the underworld is left laughing while we are persecuted...

Hopefully he will get a good settlement & the van bringing the cheque will run the lowlife over...


----------



## garvin

I keep reading this thread and get increasingly irritated. As the law stands they cannot prosecute these scumbags because they do not have 'hard' evidence and these criminals have the right to remain silent. However, the law is written such that anyone can be prosecuted for being suspected of speeding and you have no right to silence - as the vehicle's registered keeper you have to fill in the 'statement' declaring who was driving and if you don't you are given the punishment in the absence of any 'hard' evidence. Why do we, as a society, allow such blatant inconsistencies in the law :evil:

Jackie - I know how you and your lad feel, I've had two cars stolen in my time and both have been recovered - although, to be honest, I actually would have preferred not getting them back as I never felt the same about them afterwards and got rid of them quickly - emotional rather than rational I know but that's how it was.

They caught the little scumbags who stole the first car - many years ago now, but they tried to 'break it' and the person they were going to offload the 'bits' to informed the police cos he was 'on bail' at the time and was trying to improve his lot with them - honour amongst thieves!! The car was recovered before they had dismantled it and the team caught red handed with it. However, they claimed that they had 'found it' abandoned and had not stolen it in the first place blah, blah, blah - police let them off with a caution :x

However, there is a better end to this incident than most. I had to go round to the local cop shop to 'identify' the car and pick it up. Whilst waiting there with three of my 'not so small' mates there was this guy and his Mrs complaining bitterly about police process etc. It dawned on all of us, due to the content of their protest, that they were parents of one of the little scroats who had made it away with my car and was still being held for for questioning by the police. The guy engaged us with his ranting so we agreed with him about how terrible the police were etc., etc., etc. He then volunteered why he was there and even told us where he was from when we asked him. After mentioning that we knew somewhere form his neck of the woods he eventually told us his complete address. The greatest pleasure was answering his question as to why we were at the police station. The look on his face when he realised who we were was completely priceless. He fell instantly silent and, I kid you not, went completely white - we all thought he was going to throw up. Did we go round to his gaff and sort him and his little scroat out - no we didn't, tempting as it was, but the thought of him having sleepless nights waiting for it to happen went some way to making amends :twisted:

I know it doesn't seem so at the moment but time is the greatest healer - in a few months time it won't seem half as bad. I detect that this incident has caused great upset in your family and it is this sort of effect, as well as the anger, frustration and sheer inconvenience caused by these scroats that is the 'real' problem. They, of course, have no idea about the turmoil they cause and, quite frankly, don't give a damn anyway.

You, your lad and all the family have my sympathy.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

Dads turn now :evil:

jgoodman00; in a nutshell, thats about right. Garvin; same again, in a bigger nutshell!

Time will of course reduce the feelings of anger and frustration
Insurance will go a small way in helping, a prosecution (for all the good it will do) and recovery of parts would be "nice"

However, I'm getting hugely pissed off in the way these no-hopers keep getting away with it, be it through inadequcies of the law or lack of will within the police. 
When I heard that those involved had been openly bragging about it a sea of red mist descended.

Enough is enough, this is the 3rd time that we have had our property violated, possesions stolen and the same kid mugged for a mountain bike. 
I have names, will just let this settle a while and then...

For all those who sent messages of support and replied, thank you 

Dave


----------



## fastasflip

I know scottish law is different to english but for the police to have such information about the car and the sale of the parts they must have an informant, who if registered and is seen to be "reliable" surely a warrant can be sworn out on his info. All said if it is just "word on the street" then the police are stuffed. Good luck


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

> I know scottish law is different to english but for the police to have such information about the car and the sale of the parts they must have an informant, who if registered and is seen to be "reliable" surely a warrant can be sworn out on his info. All said if it is just "word on the street" then the police are stuffed. Good luck


That's the frustrating part. We've managed to establish, with a good degree of certainty the names of those involved.
The police, who've been pretty good thus far, have also been passed the same information, understandably they won't reveal their sources - informants or whatever, but have stated it's reliable.

If a warrant was obtained, the twats just deny it, they don't keep any of the parts in their homes, they plead harassment and unless you have someone prepared to stand up in court and point the finger (unlikely) there is little they can do.
It's a crap situation; the warrant will not be issued on the basis of suspicion.

Just got to draw a line and get on with it.
"Revenge is dish best seved cold" (or something like that)...their day will come, and I'm sure there won't be many tears shed for them.

Dave


----------



## Silversea

Really sorry to hear what has happened..... I couldn't start to think what it's like.

As you say...... give it a few months and then pay each one a visit with a 16" tyre and Â£2 of unleaded :twisted: see who's bragging then.


----------



## Hannibal

Silversea said:


> Really sorry to hear what has happened..... I couldn't start to think what it's like.
> 
> As you say...... give it a few months and then pay each one a visit with a 16" tyre and Â£2 of unleaded :twisted: see who's bragging then.


Bolt-cutters round their nads works well (rusty ones best)

Sorry to hear your saga, hope it's all sorted soon.

H


----------



## ColDiTT

Hi Jackie & Dave

Sorry Iâ€™ve only just caught up your extremely unfortunate incident, what a sorry state of affairs, I really feel for you both and your lad, what a shocking thing to happen, but whatever you do try and keep calm for the moment with these nasty little sh*tsâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦. Cometh the day!!!!

Col & Di


----------



## saint

Hrm..... crap turn of events but unfortunately thats life these days - which it damn well shouldn't be. Likely hood of ever seeing that car in original red is zero it will be lying no doubt like many dozens of other "weekend runabouts" scorched in a forest layby. 

A caar is a car - I just feel sorry for the laddie as being a youngster it will play havoc with the old insurance


----------



## Matthew

Seems like whenever someone on here gets their car nicked or damaged the CCTV never picks it up. There are companies out there taking money for CCTV systems to be installed and by some bloody miracle of science it appears to consistently avoid catching the thieving buggers on tape! What's the point of it?

Grrrrrrrr. :evil:

Sorry to hear about this - Always makes me upset when people have to suffer this kind of crap. There's too many people on this little island and it's too damn easy for the morons to procreate.

All we can hope is that the scum that do this end up getting some unpleasant treatment off of someone else.


----------



## BreTT

Hi Jackie and Dave,

Not much I can add to what has already been said. Sorry that it has come to this - hopefully the lads will "learn from their mistakes" at some point. Whether that is education down a dark alley in the next few months or in some other manner, hopefully they will learn.

Best wishes,
The Fife Clan.


----------



## was

Jackie and Dave

sorry to read about your recent theft. Having my TT stolen last october I know what your son & yourselves are going through  
:x

Its the unfortunate state of affairs in this country and its sad to say that there are no signs of improvement :?

Hopefully your insurance will pay up soon and you son can get another car, it will numb the pain a bit.

regards

was


----------



## p6cko

iughuig


----------



## p6cko

iughuig


----------



## p6cko

iughuighjg


----------



## TTotal

p6cko said:


> iughuighjg


Is this welsh ????????


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

> Is this welsh ????????


Looks a little like it might be, as are the rest of his posts!


----------



## TTotal

Jackie and Dave, was supposed to be in Scotland , the very time you are having your Scotty meet, staying with Fraser in Clynder again - had to cancel due to finances being too tight. Hope you all have a great time, take em around the West Coast - will always remember our wonderful mini cruise we had last year !
Jx


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

jackiestt said:


> Is this welsh ????????
> 
> 
> 
> Looks a little like it might be, as are the rest of his posts!
Click to expand...

Just someone tying to up their post count :? :x


----------



## saint

> Just someone tying to up their post count


Ditto


----------



## imster

Just caught up with this post, sorry to hear about the car being stolen.

Maybe to cheer your son up, he is not the only one who has had a tricked out RS Turbo nicked....

I have had 2 RST's stolen from me. The first one was a diamond White Series 1 which was in perfect condition (standard).

The second RST I had was grey and the week before it was stolen I had the follwing mods installed:
-Paxspax
-intercooler
-17in alloys
-magnex 3in exhaust

I was completely gutted when it got knicked!

After that I have never tempted fate and bought another RST!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

> I have had 2 RST's stolen from me.


FGS! That would be too much too bear :evil: I've considered buying another but been put off by the thought it might get stolen again, it's getting hard to find good ones now 

I've had it confirmed that the shell has been put through a crusher (a total waste) The engine is now in another local car as is the interior. The thing causing the most anger is the police seem to know all this but are unable to do anything despite having 4 names of those involved (the same names that I have found out as being most likely involved)

The good news is that my insurers paid out within 12 days of me sending the paperwork, no hassle and no assessors! Still doesn't reflect the true worth of the car. But as I had an agreed value policy it was not too bad.
Now bought a cracking Pug 205Gti with a tuned Mi16 conversion - very, very rapid  Starting to smile again 

My thanks to all for the messages and offers to look out. Just all be careful about where you park!!

Cheers, Rhys (son of JackiesTT)


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

Nice one Rhys!

Glad it's worked out ok.

It'll never replace it, but hope you have plenty of fun with the Pug


----------



## TTotal

Rhys, just borrow the TT matey ! :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

> Rhys, just borrow the TT matey ! :roll:


Ha Ha! I'm sure you'll understand if I don't draw juniors attention to your post (and it's not that the thought hasn't crossed his mind either!) 

Jackie x


----------



## Rhod_TT

205 GTi Mi16. Couldn't have made a better choice as a replacement car. I'll be getting one as soon as I can convince the wife.

Rhod


----------



## scotty26

jackiestt said:


> I have had 2 RST's stolen from me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had it confirmed that the shell has been put through a crusher (a total waste) The engine is now in another local car as is the interior.
Click to expand...

This is heatbreaking - what a waste and I cannot imagine how you must feel especially if you see the other local cars around with your parts in :x I would have to be very restrained not to tear the little ba5tards out of their cars and give them a good kicking - talk about rubbing your nose in it.

How on earth did they manage to get away with putting what looks like a brand new shell through a crusher without too many questions being asked - sounds very dodgy to me.

I hope that you enjoy the new motor.

All the best,
Scotty


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

> 205 GTi Mi16. Couldn't have made a better choice as a replacement car. I'll be getting one as soon as I can convince the wife.


LOL Guess I'm lucky Rhod, had no one to convince except myself 

If you do go for one be aware that some of these conversions use the 2.0ltr cast iron blocked Mi16 engine (too heavy and spoils the handling) Make sure it's fitted with the 1.9 alloy version.

Not teaching you how to suck eggs, just discovered this myself while looking! :wink:

Cheers, Rhys


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

> This is heatbreaking - what a waste and I cannot imagine how you must feel especially if you see the other local cars around with your parts in I would have to be very restrained not to tear the little ba5tards out of their cars and give them a good kicking - talk about rubbing your nose in it.
> 
> How on earth did they manage to get away with putting what looks like a brand new shell through a crusher without too many questions being asked - sounds very dodgy to me.


Scotty26, yep it's not easy to live with. Every time I see an RS or a Fiesta (that's were the engine is "supposed" to be) I cannot help but wonder what parts of my car might be in there.
Restrained is the way to play it just now :twisted:

Shell was superb and on it's own with papers would have been worth money. No papers no money. Who ever stole and broke it had no idea of it's real worth.
As for questions, well it seems not many are asked by the police yet all the information on it's "disposal" has come from the police. Seems the criminals, thugs and pondlife have too many rights :?

Enjoy the new car? Too right  and I'm keeping it this time!

Cheers, Rhys


----------



## Rhod_TT

Rhys,

Check out www.205gtidrivers.com and the associated forum. There are loads of cool things there (and no maxpower references at all). Look at getting some 309GTi bits as apparently it's help the handling. Oh and brakes from a 406 Coupe V6.

Be there soon when I finally raise the cash and convince the other half I need yet another car.

Rhod


----------



## jimfew

Hi Jackiestt and Rhys,

I really feel for your loss and nothing I say or do will help dull the pain. Time, I am sure is the great healer.

However, lets turn this into a win against the scum who do this:-

Building on your thoughts, these are my tips and rules for getting even with the low life. Some are cheap and some are expensive. All are meant to gather evidence to convict:-

-As you say, fit a visible deterent. Add the micro dots and UV paint (below) to it inside!
-Thatcham alarm etc is also good. There are mods that also take photos of the theft and then drop the camera when the car is moving, very nasty (for the thief anyway).
-Fit a tracker HORIZON, this tracks your car when its moved and catches the little ######'s at it. Good for arrests and a conviction so the police take it more seriously. Cannot be screened by containers (which has surprised many theives). Tracks on the continent as well.
-Sprinkle micro spots everywhere (where a thief might go). These are set up as one off dots that only get onto someone if they have tampered with your car. Not foolproof but good for supporting evidence.
-Put up a camera at home (you would be surprised how many thefts occur on the driveway), If you cannot afford one, fit a dummy camera.
-Use the high tech UV spray. this "paints" a thief with harmless UV paint which is unknown to them. Is spotted by UV light and can be "colour coded" to just you. Very good for evidence and does not easily wash off the thief (and its invisible anyway). Its harmless and does not damage property!
-In bad areas try to park under street lights and a camera. This is nowhere near as easy as it sounds in real life but is worth bearing in mind. Public cameras rarely have film or sufficient recording time but this is slowly improving.
- My best one is fit a small fibre optic camera and short range TV transmitter to the car. These are perfectly legal and available from London "spy" shops and the internet. They are cheap and can make all the difference. In effect you can create your own camera in the car. This is good for thefts from the car as well as thefts of the car.

I know there are many other devices, my aim was to get revenge on the scum, not to make a "loud" noise!

One point, never think to harm anyone (especially the thief) or damage any of their property (including the thief). This could be used against you and also might put you in jail instead! Revenge has its price unfortunately!

What do you guys think?

Jim.


----------



## cw955

The ultimate answer http://www.cnn.com/WORLD/africa/9812/11 ... rower.car/
well it is a flame room


----------



## garyc

5 pages ON AN ESCORT. :? :roll:

Worthy of a good flame in itself. :twisted: :wink:


----------



## TTotal

Ouch Gary, doesnt sound like you to be a touch insensitive mate,the title of this post says it all really...........

 just saw your last smiley, glad I checked, knew you wouldnt say that seriously !


----------

